# suick snake rattler...



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

My friend and I just got done making this lure. He wanted it to look like a snake so we did our best. The head is not round like a suick but rather more angled. We went with a diamond pattern with the paint and rutter. We then inserted a rattle. I guess we made a rattle snake suick. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

test swam it and it works like a dream!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty cool! Get a few coats of clear lacquer on that puppy and you'll be all set!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah, I threw a coat on last night and added some glitter to the coat. It needs another coat of envirotex and it will be all set.


----------

